

Ask HN: Do you know of any organizations bringing tech to classrooms? - fbea

I'm looking for a handful of organization or program that is bringing technology to the classrooms, whether it be through giving away iPads or creating technology that students can use.
======
timroman
<http://www.turningtechnologies.com/>

------
LarryMade
<https://fedorahosted.org/k12linux/>

